# Graduated Filter and Adjustment Brush not working with LR 9.3



## Robin Page (Jun 22, 2020)

LR 9.3 automatically installed over night, something I must stop happening given my current problem!  When I use the graduated filter or the adjustment brush I get the pink tell tale of where I have painted but the sliders do not work and no adjustments are made.  Both are critical areas and I am now going to uninstall and revert to the previous LR version.  Has this happened with any other users and are there any suggestions?  Is High Sierra too old a version of OS for LRc 9.3?
Thanks in anticipation.
Robin

iMac 27
High Sierra 10.13.6
2.7Ghz Intel Core i5
12Gb memory
AMD Radeon HD 6770M 512 MB


----------



## Colin Grant (Jun 22, 2020)

All running flawlessly here on Mac Catalina. A completely trouble free upgrade.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 22, 2020)

Robin Page said:


> LR 9.3 automatically installed over night, something I must stop happening given my current problem!  When I use the graduated filter or the adjustment brush I get the pink tell tale of where I have painted but the sliders do not work and no adjustments are made.  Both are critical areas and I am now going to uninstall and revert to the previous LR version.  Has this happened with any other users and are there any suggestions?  Is High Sierra too old a version of OS for LRc 9.3?


High Sierra is supported. If you get the pink tell tale, then you have  activated the mask overlay. Sliders do not work in that case. Hit the 'O' key, or uncheck the 'Show Selected Mask Overlay' option below the image. You may have to unhide the Toolbar (press T) to see it.


----------



## DUKOSZ (Jun 23, 2020)

Hello. I'm a new LR user.
Since a few days when I bought the LR+PS version, Cloud.

I have the same problem, I can't change the gradient in my pictures. I see a red area but no slider changes anything
I've been looking for a solution for a few days.
but as I see it, I'm not alone with this problem.
my hardware is Nikon D90 and MBA 2017 
Catalina 10.15.15


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jun 23, 2020)

Read Johan's answer, above. For the sliders to show an effect, you need to have the mask _not_ showing.


----------



## ralph.lear (Jun 23, 2020)

I think  the situation was misunderstood. I too am having problems with the  graduated filter. The guide lines are not showing so I have no chance of making position adjustments. The overlay is not on. I toggled the overlay a few times to make sure.  This error is since the version 9.3 update.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 23, 2020)

What option have you got set in the "Show Edit Pins" box? If it's set to "Never", you won't see the guide lines. With the graduated filter active, press "H". That toggles the display of the tool overlay (the guide lines) on or off.


----------



## ralph.lear (Jun 23, 2020)

Thanks Jim. That was the problem. I use this option  with the spot removal tool and forgot about it. My problem is solved!


----------



## DUKOSZ (Jun 24, 2020)

That's how I know this way, and that's how I did it.
*O* and I should be able to see the possibility of change.
but I still can't see my work.
the zippers are moving by themselves. I don't understand.
Look this video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3TvMh0_F9Q


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 24, 2020)

I don’t understand your problem. The ‘O’ key shows the mask. When you disable it and move the sliders, you see the effect of those sliders. So what is the problem (apart from the fact that this is a severely overexposed image, so you can’t expect the sliders to do miracles)?


----------



## DUKOSZ (Jun 24, 2020)

Okay, different test. 
that picture was the result of the previous trial and I couldn't come back.
now look at this picture, please. I made another movie.
First, the test without the mask, you see Milky Way. Deleting.
Then 2nd try, with the mask. Why? Sliders stayed in another position?
I can't see how to change the sky to see Milky Way...

I don't understand what I'm doing wrong here.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYKiGXNymhk


----------



## DUKOSZ (Jun 24, 2020)

DUKOSZ said:


> Okay, different test.
> that picture was the result of the previous trial and I couldn't come back.
> now look at this picture, please. I made another movie.
> First, the test without the mask, you see Milky Way. Deleting.
> ...


Edit....

solved.
I erased the whole program. I reinstalled it.
I've been tiring all week because I felt sorry for the photos.
And since I had no experience with the program, I thought it had to be...
you can see in the video. Same picture in the new LR.
you can see the mask sliders that are in the middle, just like all the instructional videos. 
besides, I had a problem to remove the pictures from the program and close it if the program wasn't used for a while. we'll see if it'll fix it too
maybe somebody can use it in the future.
thank you for taking my time.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G62RUMTcitc


----------



## John Little (Jun 24, 2020)

DUKOSZ said:


> Edit.... solved.


I'm glad you solved the problem. I wonder however if part of the problem was that you were hitting Shift + O instead of just the O key. Shift + O changes the color of the mask, as seen in your previous video, though on my computer it goes through more colors than just red and green. When the directions say "the O key" or any other key, it doesn't mean that you should capitalize it, just hit the key. Apologies if this is obvious!


----------



## DUKOSZ (Jun 24, 2020)

I was just changing with the O key without Shift 
But the problem wasn't here... just that the sliders were already in a different position than the middle. 
I got nervous and removed the program. For now it works.
Watching YT, I saw the difference between my LR and the others. It made me reinstall the program.
Thank you for your time.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 24, 2020)

You probably didn't need to reinstall.....at the bottom of the sliders in all of the selective edit tools (Graduated Filter, Radial Filter, Adjustment Brush) is a checkbox called "Reset Sliders Automatically". What that means is that if the option is *unchecked*, every time you start to use one of the selective edit tools it will remember the slider positions from the last time it was used, which I think is what was happening to you. When that option is *checked*, then every time you start a new selective edit all the sliders will automatically be reset to the neutral starting position.


----------



## DUKOSZ (Jun 25, 2020)

Thank you. I've started working again anyway. I'll keep that in mind in the future. I may have marked it without knowing what it means. Anyway...
I'm dreaming of taking a picture of a Milky Way in ETTR from my balcony.
Today after many attempts I could get at least that much. 
thanks to the fact that I reinstalled the program I could finally pull the night sky out of the dark.
there is a lot missing to perfection, but now I can finally see the possibilities of the program.


----------

